# Does anyone else ride their steer?...



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm Carlyn, and I got a calf back in January for my birthday. He's now a 5 month old Holstein steer and is a great guy. He's my very first bovine, and he is NOT a freezer cow, he's the family lawn mower ;p 
Since we can't get a horse, I really want to do riding with him. I'm wondering if anybody has ANY tips on training. Also, what age should I really work him? I can rest my arms/chest over his back now and sometimes I put both hands on his back while jumping up and down. I read one person who started sitting on their calf as soon as their feet came up off the ground... I know that would be a HUGE no-no with a horse, but what age CAN I try initially sitting on him?...

Any answer is a good answer for me, thanks for taking time to read and reply!


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry, my tablet won't let me post links or pics right now.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, it can be done. When I was a kid I was brought a heifer to bottle raise...she was a twin and a freemartin so was eventually sold. During the years I had her, I would sit up on her back constantly. My mother even put a pony saddle on her one time!! I didn't do much formal training beyond halter training so it was hard to get her to move the way I wanted. I am pretty sure they can be trained to ride or as draft animals. Just keep in mind sitting on a cows back isnt like sitting behind a horse's withers...you do slant forward so have to compensate for the angles of the animal. Hope this helps, and thanks for the trip down Memory Lane!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Look here and scroll to post #44:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/cattle/453643-told-ill-go-broke-dexters-2.html


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

welcome to the group Carlyn, to answer your question no I have not, but I have seen people riding catte, look into books or people that you know that have trained oxen that would be a good start. First teach him good manners this boy will most likely reach over a ton when he is full grown maybe a lot more.

right now at 5 months, get him use to a lead and a blanket on his back and the feel of your hand on him and your voice. I think you will have a lot of fun him good luck and please keep us posted on his and your progress, 

I just deleted some/a lot of what I posted, need to know have you ever broke/train a horse don't what to take the chance of getting you hurt.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I would say that between 8-12 months should be safe to begin putting some amount of weight on his back. Its hard to give advice over the internet, but please be mindful of both you and your calf's size. I began by putting a little weight on my heifers back at a time. To do this I stood on a fence after i had thrown some alfalfa down for her and used the fence to support most of my weight, not the calf. Easier for a beginner, and easier to get the calf used to what you intend to train him for at the same time.


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

We have some folks a ways south of us who train their steers to ride and drive. Here are a couple sites he sent me you might find interesting: http://www.premierlonghorns.com/RidingSteers2.html and http://www.longhornnetworks.com/steer3.html

I had a brown swiss/holstein cow I milked as the house cow all through school - I rode her and trained one of her calves to do tricks (play dead, shake hands, jump on gram's cement garden bench, bow, and sit) so you surely can train your boy to ride! Good luck!


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the help! I've never trained or been around cows or horses. (Save a little bit of equestrian I did for a few months) and nobody "horsey" I know has time to help me. 
Iggy is doing pretty well, he is learning stand, woah, back, and walk right now. The very first time I threw a towel on his back, he didn't budge an inch! He's not a fan of ANY weight though, haha! (Hopefully I can find a saddle pad soon to try on him though) 

Any tips on getting him to pick up his feet?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad you're making some progress!!! As to picking up the feet, I would train them the way you do a horse. A horse should pick up his feet when you lean into the shoulder or haunch you want lifted while running your hand down the leg from knee to fetlock. Some trainers also use a second person/rope attached to said fetlock to help the animal get the idea to lift that foot but I feel this is dangerous to do, especially to a horse. Their legs are much more delicate than a a steers would be.


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

ShannonR said:


> Glad you're making some progress!!! As to picking up the feet, I would train them the way you do a horse. A horse should pick up his feet when you lean into the shoulder or haunch you want lifted while running your hand down the leg from knee to fetlock. Some trainers also use a second person/rope attached to said fetlock to help the animal get the idea to lift that foot but I feel this is dangerous to do, especially to a horse. Their legs are much more delicate than a a steers would be.


He does ok with his front feet (well...not really, but he's getting much better, haha!) but there's still no hope with his hind legs...apply any pressure to those toes and the leg kicks like mad. 
I saw a technique (it was used on a donkey) where they looped a rope around the front foot, then around the back, and finally pulled. Whenever the donkey kicked, it would make his front foot 'trip' also. After a couple minutes it calmed down and the farrier did his work.


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ahhhh! I found a site all about riding cows... http://ridingsteers.freeforums.org/holsteins-t1270.html only bummer, it's super inactive! I posted almost a week ago, but it still says "must be approved by a moderator first" and it says I haven't done enough "activity" on the site to message anyone about it. Grr!


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

montysky said:


> welcome to the group Carlyn, to answer your question no I have not, but I have seen people riding catte, look into books or people that you know that have trained oxen that would be a good start. First teach him good manners this boy will most likely reach over a ton when he is full grown maybe a lot more.
> 
> right now at 5 months, get him use to a lead and a blanket on his back and the feel of your hand on him and your voice. I think you will have a lot of fun him good luck and please keep us posted on his and your progress,
> 
> I just deleted some/a lot of what I posted, need to know have you ever broke/train a horse don't what to take the chance of getting you hurt.


Like I say, I have zero experience with cows... Very very very little with horses (only got once-a-week riding lessons for about two months before the instructor ditched me...) but I've trained 3 of my own dogs as well as a few neighbors' dogs


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

The hind feet are a little trickier, the rope method can be of assistance though. I do believe the front feet were simply hobbled for horses while training to pick up the hind legs. It does help to pay attention to how the animal moves, and where, so you are picking up the leg in a manner thats comfortable to them. If you can lean in harder and apply more pressure so hes forced to shift his weight it should be easier for you


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Probably a little simplistic but...:
http://www.wikihow.com/Train-a-Cow-to-be-Ridden


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

ArmyDoc said:


> Probably a little simplistic but...:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Train-a-Cow-to-be-Ridden


NO,NO, NO!!! Never train a cow to jump a fence!!! lol! I have a hard enough time keeping them in without teaching them how to get out!


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

Jennifer L. said:


> NO,NO, NO!!! Never train a cow to jump a fence!!! lol! I have a hard enough time keeping them in without teaching them how to get out!


I have no help for the OP other then to say that I know it CAN/has been done but I had to let Jennifer L know that I about spit water on my computer screen when I read her response to the photo:rock: .... so awesome!


----------



## cJeffer220 (Jun 21, 2013)

I doubt I'll ever get as far as jumping with him... Not even 6 months and he's super lazy, haha! I don't think I'd be concerned about them jumping the fence as long as they know the difference between a fence and a jump. (And if the fence has a string of hot-wire for the more bodacious ones....)


----------



## oxhill (Feb 14, 2012)

Some riders frequent http://www.facebook.com/groups/AllThingsOxen/ .

Anne would also be a good one to contact. http://www.kuhschule.com/


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

I recently saw this craigslist ad for a riding steer. Someone thinks he's worth $6000.

http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/3887103459.html


----------



## Double H Ranch (Oct 16, 2012)

Our daughter would ride our mini milk cow... until she outgrew her. We didn't do anything special... She just climbed on one day and didn't get thrown off so we let her go. LOL!


----------



## bugsbunny (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, if your animal is tame and he's big enough that you aren't hurting him they will usually just go about their business with you sitting on them. We used to use them as seats when we were in the barn. They would lay down and we would sit right on them. They would just lay there and chew cud like nothing had happened LOL. These were animals over 800 pounds for the most part.


----------



## mountianman (May 31, 2013)

i had a jersey and he would put me on his back and walk around. but i also worked with him everyday and used him as kind of cheap shrink. i also do the same with the one now. but me and my wife put our 1 year old on him and he doesnt move until i tell him he can. so teaching to take a saddle shouldnt be hard. i hope anyway. because i plan to do the same plus train him to pull like an oxen would. let me know if you come across any tips.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I trained my angus cow how to lead ride and pull. I talk to her in a low voice. If I get excited and shout during normal commands how will she know when things are wrong and I must use a stern voice. I use g-up to go. Gee for right turn and haw for left. Whoa to slow. Hold to stand still. Walk on to keep her moving. When you train them to pull they actually are not pulling they are pushing. Start out with a tire and two ropes. Put the tire around his neck. The roaps should go far enough behind him that they don't bother his feet or walking motion. Attach a small stick to both of the ropes have him pull that. Then attach a tire. Then more an more weight as he ages. As he gets bigger you will nÃ©ed proper harnessing gear though. 
To get him use to weight you can add sand to bags and place them on his back. Add weight as he ages. By the time he is big enough to let you ride he will be use to the weight and it should be no big deal. 
Be consistent. Work him 3x a week or more. Do an hour at a time. Either countryside or backwoods home magazine just had an article a few months back about training an oxen. Very good read.


----------

